# 3 Truck Shay - HO - Problems



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

Have Bachmann (Spectrum) 3 truck Shay that is causing some concern.

My layout is DC.
Have other loco's that are DCC/Sound fitted and no issues with them
The loco is fitted with DCC & Sound.
Loco is imaculate abet 2nd hand.
When it runs all the drive shafts rotate etc.

Problem:
It runs very slowly as it should, but only under full power.
Put a very light flat car behind it and it wont pull it and sits there wheel spinning.
Will not go up any grades at all, again gets to the grade and sits there
wheel spinning.

Question:
Do these loco's have to have "traction tyers" fitted.
Checked the wheels and there is no lip on any of them like other loco's I have that have traction tyres fitted.

Any idea's please, OH wise and knowlegable members of this hallowed forum.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Oldfarticus-- are you running the engine on the wrong side of the track? Like driving a car in Oz? Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They didn't come with any and should pull a 5 car train easily up a 1.75% grade like mine...










...there may be some oil on the treads--or--they've had drive shaft problems i the past, enough that NWSL made a shaft kit. They could be slipping in the sockets under load.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Would adding some weight help? What do you use to clean the track? Pete


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

norgale said:


> Oldfarticus-- are you running the engine on the wrong side of the track? Like driving a car in Oz? Pete


Bugga, another comedian.
Spose every forum has to have at least a dozen or so.

And no I wont be drawn into this one (TIC)

Tar Mate.
BTW: Its Gerriatricus Oldfarticus to you.

Best regards

Alan........
:thumbsup:


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

norgale said:


> Would adding some weight help? What do you use to clean the track? Pete


Adding some weight, Will look at that.

Use Meytholated Spirits and a rag to clean the track.


Alan


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> They didn't come with any and should pull a 5 car train easily up a 1.75% grade like mine...
> ...there may be some oil on the treads--or--they've had drive shaft problems i the past, enough that NWSL made a shaft kit. They could be slipping in the sockets under load.


Yes have seen video's etc of them pulling loaded etc, but my"n nar.

Will check out what you have advised and get back to you.

BTW:
THANK YOU everyone who has replied thus far.
Very much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

These don't by chance have traction tire on the drivers? Are they present or missing? Just a thought.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

UPBigBoy said:


> These don't by chance have traction tire on the drivers? Are they present or missing? Just a thought.


Thats one of the original questions I asked in my original posts,

"shaygetz" already replied earlier.
no they dont mate...

Thanks for your reply anyway......

Alan


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Option 1: Very carefully check all the gears they are notorious for breaking the side gears and one bad gear will slow them way down.

Option 2: In some rare occasions the decoder is been programed to limit the running top speed or other settings on a DC layout. DO all the sounds sound right, you say that it take full throttle for it to move...what is the track voltage a full throttle? Some DC transformers only put out 12volts but the DCC settings for the shay might be looking for 18volts as a full throttle voltage.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Another thing to possibly check - put a section of track on a perfectly flay surface, set the engine on it and make sure all the drivers are touching the rail.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Just last week I had the very same problem, it took me awhile to figure out what was going on, I found that the small gears on the trucks split and come off the spline, I sent an Email to Bachmann and they told me that they did not have any trucks in stock and do not know when they would ever get them in again, so I thought that I would scrap the loco, then I got an idea to go on the net and see if I could get a couple of trucks. What I did find was that this is a very common problem with the Shay, all over the net I see people having the same problem, and by chance I came across NorthWest Short Line who make Metal gears to replace the plastic ones, so I got on to Walthers and ordered a set. Walthers number 53-28006 so now I'm waiting for them to arrive.

Bachmann parts (Front Truck)
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_68_92&products_id=206


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

new3801 said:


> Bugga, another comedian.
> Spose every forum has to have at least a dozen or so.
> 
> And no I wont be drawn into this one (TIC)
> ...


OK! Gerriatricus Oldfarticus SIR! 
Sorry Allen I just couldn't resist the temptation. Besides I wanted you to get initiated into the forum asap so you can handle it. We have way more than a dozen comedians here.
So did you find a split gear on the Shay? I've never had a Shay but from what the others are saying the gear problem seems pretty common.
The reason I asked about what you clean the track with is that some alcohols have a light oil base to them. On the tracks it can make things slip. Denatured alcohol will eliminate that problem if it is a problem.
Cheers! Pete


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Methylated spirits "is" denatured alcohol. It's another one of those “England & America are two countries divided by a common language.” things (sorry Mr. Oldfarticus, Sir. I know you're Aussie, but the saying applies!) Kind of like his "tyres" in the original post.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

UPBigBoy said:


> Another thing to possibly check - put a section of track on a perfectly flay surface, set the engine on it and make sure all the drivers are touching the rail.


Did this but used a *mirror* that way easier to see both sides of the truck at the same time and perfectly flat..

An old "Hecowie" Indian trick I was taught many years ago.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

Lee_R said:


> Methylated spirits "is" denatured alcohol. It's another one of those “England & America are two countries divided by a common language.” things (sorry Mr. Oldfarticus, Sir. I know you're Aussie, but the saying applies!) Kind of like his "tyres" in the original post.


Well said Sir,

I have to remind myself, now am I on an UK Forum or a USA Forum and adjust my "speak" accordingly.

After 40 odd years in the ADF (Auzzie Defence force), I have worked with serving members from both countries and have been educated in "there & your ways.

But at the end of the day there is only "real" language......

Tar cobber...


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

oldSmokey said:


> Just last week I had the very same problem, it took me awhile to figure out what was going on, I found that the small gears on the trucks split and come off the spline, I sent an Email to Bachmann and they told me that they did not have any trucks in stock and do not know when they would ever get them in again, so I thought that I would scrap the loco, then I got an idea to go on the net and see if I could get a couple of trucks. What I did find was that this is a very common problem with the Shay, all over the net I see people having the same problem, and by chance I came across NorthWest Short Line who make Metal gears to replace the plastic ones, so I got on to Walthers and ordered a set. Walthers number 53-28006 so now I'm waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> Bachmann parts (Front Truck)
> http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_68_92&products_id=206


Ah Bugga
Off to grovel and crawl to the Minister for Finance for procurement approval.

But at $ 15.00 US (ea), shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Comedians eh? well....I hope you all arn't about to turn my train into a circus train.....oh wait it already is a circus around here....never mind that...now to figure out why I keep finding hobos in my trains.....and use some hobo-away hobo spray....




norgale said:


> OK! Gerriatricus Oldfarticus SIR!
> Sorry Allen I just couldn't resist the temptation. Besides I wanted you to get initiated into the forum asap so you can handle it. We have way more than a dozen comedians here.
> So did you find a split gear on the Shay? I've never had a Shay but from what the others are saying the gear problem seems pretty common.
> The reason I asked about what you clean the track with is that some alcohols have a light oil base to them. On the tracks it can make things slip. Denatured alcohol will eliminate that problem if it is a problem.
> Cheers! Pete


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

norgale said:


> Oldfarticus-- are you running the engine on the wrong side of the track? Like driving a car in Oz? Pete


Hey steady on there cobba, we do drive on the *"right"* side of the road.

http://youtu.be/zt0a3qU43T8. and a brand spanking new video to prove it..

Good to see the comedians of this forum coming out of the closet.

And it's good to see.

Take care my all.......


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

HI new3801,



> Ah Bugga
> Off to grovel and crawl to the Minister for Finance for procurement approval.
> 
> But at $ 15.00 US (ea), shouldnt be an issue.




It is when they don't have them in stock and don't know when they will have them in again, so no need to see the Minister for Finance.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Where the Hecowie? Related to the Mombachs in NY city.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

At the end of the day do appreciate all the idea's & assistance recieved guy's.

Looks like she is off to the display cabinet.

or spose could put her in a "play ground" somewhere on the layout..

Again Many Thanks......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Shay on a shelf...NOOOO...I do a lot of business with OZ and it's not that much for you to send it to me to get repaired. PM if you would like some help with it.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Shay on a shelf...NOOOO...I do a lot of business with OZ and it's not that much for you to send it to me to get repaired. PM if you would like some help with it.


Many thanks mate.

Will PM and see what we can come up with.

At the end of the day I would love to see her on the tracks and dont want to 
have a "Shay on a Shelf"

Thanks for the offer..

"Dont get many offer's these days and dont knock them back when I do" (TIC)
:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

what play ground would the shay go into on your layout? I hope it would at least involve it still being used as a track runner...shays on shelfs are no good....

Yes the MRASS (Model RailRoaders Against Shays on Shelf)i s getting involved here...


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> what play ground would the shay go into on your layout? I hope it would at least involve it still being used as a track runner...shays on shelfs are no good....
> 
> Yes the MRASS (Model RailRoaders Against Shays on Shelf)i s getting involved here...



Better remain anonymous or might have Protesters on my door step.

Well here is her "current" location, right across from the local Constabulary.
Nice and safe from MRASS who may try to kidnap her......

Pending movement to a repair shed.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

After recieving "threats" of retribution from MRASS, 
she has now been placed under 24 hour guard.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Having her in a play ground or park is just fine, as long as you do so as a temporary measure (until she's running again), or as a place to keep her "out of the way", while running other trains (and she is fully functional at this point, of course!). Unlike "Old 1615", a Baldwin 2-10-0 Russian currently residing in Altus, OK. The old girl probably hasn't run since the mid-'50's when they took her to Altus, and based on the last time I saw her (about 2005), she will never move again. Pity, really - steamers are living, breathing animals in ways that no diesel can compare to, and seeing her like that, it's like looking at a stuffed animal.

Don't you dare let that Shay become a stuffed animal for people to gawk at, or by gum, somebody WILL come down there and liberate her!!

<in jest, of course..... Jest kidding!  >

For more info on #1615, see http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/archiveThumbs.aspx?id=28651


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL!!!! well at least shes going to head to the repair shed, so the MRASS won't get too involved, they will just ensure the Shay gets to said shed


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are some seriously big dudes and BIG gun guarding that shay! Good job on the protection force!


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my set of gears to arrive, I guess USPS are a little slow these days, but I'm expecting them this coming week or at least I hope so, as they left the States on the 13th June. Hopefully that should cure the problem.


----------

